# 12/06/2009 pomps at Linda at last.



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Caught these today - incoming tide, frozen clam from Walmart. The run was really short (not even 20 min) for surf fishing I experienced in last several years. They completely shut down at peak high tide. Anyway, they are here to stay - go get them if you have a chance.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

great news and good job, DVO.
I was there as well but hrs too late at outgoing tide. Whiting after whiting with a few bulls on shrimp, but still no luck with pomp. I also heard some pomps caught on the south side of Lot1 while I only tried N. side.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is Linda? I'm from NC and I will be heading down to West Palm Beach where my nephew is going to have an operation on his leg. We were going to come down a few days early & try to do some fishing before his operation. I'm wondering what we may be able to catch from the surf around then? Also we may bring a small boat, like a 15' fish & ski. Nothing big enuf for the ocean but just for inland, river or sound or whatever.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work. Those are some nice fat looking pomps. 

Smally--He's talking about Playalinda Beach. It's east of Orlando in the Melbourne/Cocoa area.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Playlinda Beach*

You're talking about one of my favorite fishing holes. I worked and retired at Titusville and spent many hours there.

I'm in Pensacola now and the Pompano have been here all the time, but the Texas and Louisiana fish are beginning to move down the beach with the fronts.

The winds are out of the NNE which roils the water, but clear patches appear from time to time. Cast into them with almost any kind of bait and they will hit it.

You have to be able to reach them so a long rod with the ability to use it is a necessity.

Those are nice fat fish! Enjoy them. C2


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

excellent. thanks for the reports!


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

No fair! Looks like I'll be out to Ormond again this weekend to see if I can get any out of the surf. Nice fish!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Tuesday 12/08*

nada ......

Went to Playalinda yesterday, Tuesday the 8th. High tide with *LOTS* of seaweed to deal with plus Portuguese M.O.W.
I tried lots 1, 3 and 5 with no luck. 
Oh well, any day on the beach is a GOOD day ......... regardless

Barefoot Johnny


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

BarefootJohnny,

I went to lot 1 yesterday during my lunch time for sight seeing in preparation for my afternoon fishing - WOW - weeds are everywhere, saw a couple of guys fishing and all they caught were seaweeds.

This Sat. ans Sun. look very promising. West wind = no weeds. Wave 2-3. I definately will be there on Sat.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Playalinda tides ??*

What will the low tides look like for Saturday and Sunday ?

The schedule I have says about 10:30 am Sat and 11:30 am Sun...

Anything more accurate than that ??

http://tbone.biol.sc.edu/tide/tideshow.cgi?site=Playalinda+Beach%2C+Florida


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds about right to me. I planned to get there +/-2 hours before low tide. Stop by to say HI if you see an Asian guy with a huge Mexican hat (straw).


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great haul. Congrats.


----------

